# Win8.1 Volume automatically lowers



## JohnESP (Feb 17, 2015)

While I'm listening to music through any media player and I cause a windows sound to occur the music volume is lowered substantially and then gradually increases back to normal.

I'm using an MSI Gaming Laptop, if that matters.

I've reviewed the settings in the "Communications" tab, via "mmsys.cpl", and checked the option "Do nothing", To no avail.

So, What's the fix for this?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I cause a windows sound to occur


Please explain what that means.....


----------



## JohnESP (Feb 17, 2015)

The windows asterisk sound for example. I can simulate this occurring by going to ControlPanel/Sound and clicking "Test" to play the Asterisk sound.

The volume lowering issue occurs whenever Any windows sound plays.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

OK...but why would you do what while you're listening to music?

Now, in Windows 7 and later (Example)....if your are listening to music and you have skype open and receive a call, by default the music will be lowered to answer the call...as it's now the primary incoming sound.


----------



## JohnESP (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't use Skype or receive any calls. It's just annoying when I'm listening to music and I click on something and Windows decides to make noise thus lowering the volume of my music for some reason. It's like the Windows sounds have a higher priority than other audio playing.

When I watch the volume mixer, under device, the speakers output, as shown in the horizontal bar (this is green and moves with the level of sound output), will lower and then gradually return to normal whenever a windows sound is initiated. 

I don't know if this feature is built into Windows 8.1 or if it can be disabled.

One solution to this problem is Disabling Windows Sounds entirely.

I'd prefer it though if I could still hear windows sounds and it not indirectly control the volume of my audio applications.


----------

